
US Counterterrorism Spending [pdf] - jeffreyrogers
https://www.stimson.org/sites/default/files/file-attachments/CT_Spending_Report_0.pdf
======
jeffreyrogers
If you don't want to read the whole thing, here's what I found to be the main
point:

> Stimson’s research suggests that total spending that has been characterized
> as CT-related – including expenditures for government wide homeland security
> efforts, international programs, and the wars in Afghanistan, Iraq, and
> Syria – totaled $2.8 trillion during fiscal years 2002 through 2017.
> According to the group’s research, annual CT spending peaked at $260 billion
> in 2008 at the height of the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. This represents a
> 16-fold increase over the 2001 total. In 2017, as war funding declined,
> total CT spending amounted to $175 billion, nearly an 11-fold increase from
> the 2001 level.

This comes out to about $1478 per year per US household.

